# Cambridge Digital Library



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Να υπενθυμίσω και την ιστορία με τις σημειώσεις του Νεύτωνα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?433-Σύγχρονοι-μύθοι&p=128379&viewfull=1#post128379


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

ΟΚ, ελήφθη. [Είπα να εφαρμόσω το "ένα νήμα την ημέρα...." ]


----------

